# Ewwwwwwwww!



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay, so I take Maggie out in the back yard to play today and she was fascinated with something under the deck on the rocks. I couldn't call her away, and then she started rubbing herself on the rocks. I ran under the deck to get her and found a dead snake! Ewwwwww! You have no idea how much I hate anything that is creepy, slimy or crawly. I was wondering why it smelled a little funny outside. I scooped her up and called my husband to inform him of his "chore" after work tonight!

Anyone else ever see their dog try to rub on a dead animal? Now I'm afraid to go out back..lol. I didn't see any others and I'll make sure he looks around good for me. Thank goodness it wasn't still alive


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

That is the reason I no longer have a veggie garden. The first snake I saw was the last time I did any gardening!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yuck!!! Gives me the creeps just thinking about it!! Fortunately I don't see any snakes in my garden.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We have rocks in part of our backyard and our dogs sometimes rub themselves on it - couldn't figure out why - until I saw some works coming out of the rocks 
It is yucky


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

oops - meant to say worms coming out of the rocks lol


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Millers glorious (to him) finds so far include 2 dead snakes, 3 dead mice, 2 dead birds, and a half eaten cat... he even tried to bring me the cat, that was fun to deal with.


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't feel so bad now - hearing the other stories  She is freshly bathed and the snake has been removed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The worst thing Kodi has rolled in so far was a (very) dead weasel in the woods. Really REALLY gross!!! We felt like tying him to the bumper and making him walk home behind the car!!! :laugh:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley loves to roll in dead worms.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Murphy loves to roll on worms also. I guess I should be happy that is the worst thing he has rolled in so far!

Diane


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

yes, i don't think audrey has rolled on a dead snake, rodent or worm yet - not that i know of.... but she does love love love to roll all over the grass. it drives me insane and grosses me out!!! and i have to brush her and pick out nasty things that accumulated in her fur before brining her back in. it's such a pain...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Murphysmom2011 said:


> Murphy loves to roll on worms also. I guess I should be happy that is the worst thing he has rolled in so far!
> 
> Diane


Yeah, those are a big favorite for Kodi too, but I think it's only because he can't find anything worse most of the time!!! :laugh:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

After work, the first thing I do when I get home is let the dogs out to potty. Well today Canela decide she wants to roll around on a DEAD MOUSE!!!! OMG so disgusting!!! Vino saw her but I was able to get him away from it. I didn't even want to touch her but I had too. She went straight to the bath tub!!! she normally rolls around on worms but this one top it - still grossed out by it.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think Lincoln has found dead animals to roll in yet...yuck... but he sure loves to come home from his $65 groom and head straight for the kids' sandbox to roll around in!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mig loves lizard poop, and believe me it's everywhere. GROSS.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't know what Charlie found to eat today, but, whatever it was, he was sharing it all over his face with thousands of ants. So then he had to rub his muzzle in mud to get them off. I only bathed him yesterday  but straight back to the tub after our walk.


----------

